
Why are unions weak in the USA, but so powerful in France, India etc. even though they are bad for the economy? - juwo

======
juwo
Reforms often fail in India and France because unions can shut the country
down through paralysing strikes. Why aren't they able to do so in America?

(e.g. Calcutta is a dying city because of this - a Bengali once told me).

~~~
corentin
Worker's unions are so powerful in France partly because the five biggest ones
were given a special status after the occupation in WWII (because they fought
in the resistance).

But they aren't so representative of the workers (and aren't so popular
either).

